# 5 weeks 3 days.



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Till the Muzzleloader Deer Season Begins. Who else is going? I have to say I am very much excited. Not only to hunt deer But to also attempt to use my antlerless elk tag. 

Let the Countdown Begin


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a southern tag. Pretty excited even though I found out today that the entire family has tags and is planning on "camping low" :roll: to acomidate the whole family wanting to be there and not having wheelers. I may just run down to my grandparents house and hunt alone. The "deer camp" sounds like it will be much more about eating and sleeping in tents than hunting. Oh and they dont want to take time off work for the Wednesday opener so they are going in "late Friday".


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Book Cliffs Deer- I've got to get this hunt over with; it's consuming my thoughts, time, and money.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just went out and shot today!! My son will be hunting for the first time so it will be a fun year for me!! Northern for us probably hunt Cache and Box Elder co!! Good luck to all!! :mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'll be hunting Cache NF, can't wait!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I am I can't wait except the deer are always out 200+ yards.

Thanks


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

My dad drew Bookcliffs.
We are excited to go. We don't have any time to scout.
Has anyone been down there to see what kind of antler growth is down there this year?
Dad shot yesterday and did very good he is shooting Jim Shockeys gold and a 295 grain xtp bullet.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I can hardly wait. This is my first year in DH, and I most likely wont get out for the archery, so thats the starting point for my hunting season. Man I cant wait. I sold my ML last year, so thats the #1 thing for me to get before the season so I can get some shooting in before it starts!!! I also have a southern tag. waahhooooo


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> My dad drew Bookcliffs.
> We are excited to go. We don't have any time to scout.
> Has anyone been down there to see what kind of antler growth is down there this year?


I've been a few times. Animals all over the state are doing well this year. The spring rain really helped the grasses and browse. If you're not seeing bucks move someplace else until you do. The really big ones are kind of few and far between and require some hunting or luck. You can shoot an 18-22 inch 4 pt. any time you want there.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Southeast for me and my nephew. We'll be near Blanding.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Way excited! Hunting with HJB.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I drew a Panguitch unit LE mz elk tag so Ill be hunting that along with the southern region deer tag at the same time................... Come on Sept 23rd hurry up


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I am Huntin north east. Probably around currant creek and tabby seeing as I have a cow tag for that area as well.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> I have a southern tag. Pretty excited even though I found out today that the entire family has tags and is planning on "camping low" :roll: to acomidate the whole family wanting to be there and not having wheelers. I may just run down to my grandparents house and hunt alone. The "deer camp" sounds like it will be much more about eating and sleeping in tents than hunting. Oh and they dont want to take time off work for the Wednesday opener so they are going in "late Friday".


Dude if you were going Southeastern I would tell you to tag along with us. We hunt, hike and camp hard and plus we are gonna be killing opening morning. Good luck man, sounds like you need to get another game plan so you can hunt and not just "camp".


----------



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm way excited!!!! I ordered a my first smoke pole through Cabelas and I just got the email that it should be there by this Saturday. I can't wait to start shooting it before we head up to the Northeast Region, hoping to put some meat in the freezer this year.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

JFish said:


> I'm way excited!!!! I ordered a my first smoke pole through Cabelas and I just got the email that it should be there by this Saturday. I can't wait to start shooting it before we head up to the Northeast Region, hoping to put some meat in the freezer this year.


Where are you hunting in the northest Region.

I am going to be at currant creek, Or tabby


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > I have a southern tag. Pretty excited even though I found out today that the entire family has tags and is planning on "camping low" :roll: to acomidate the whole family wanting to be there and not having wheelers. I may just run down to my grandparents house and hunt alone. The "deer camp" sounds like it will be much more about eating and sleeping in tents than hunting. Oh and they dont want to take time off work for the Wednesday opener so they are going in "late Friday".
> ...


I appreciate it!! I might be hunting with Stevo in the same general area as my family. They are going to be there on the opener and hunting up in the high country. Looks like its turning around.  Im all for just going and camping, just not on the deer hunt.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

I am going to have and wait for the spike elk hunt. This will be my first muzzy hunt and I am stoked.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't wait to go, my son drew a cow tag so I will be focusing my efforts on helping him find some success. Heading northeast!!!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

This will be my first Muzzle loader hunt. I went a couple of year's ago but fractured my ankle the day before the opener! :x Hope this hunt go's better. It's been a long summer....


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

He!!'s yeah bring it on!!!


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

Me and my family have 3 of the 7 muzzleloader deer tags on Thousand Lake


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

3 weeks 3 days. woo. 
Went out shooting yesterday. I am officially excited


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Hunting some private property this year couldn't be happier! I've seen some nice bucks so far! First year with the smokepole!


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Two weeks and one day. 
I better go to sportsmans tonight and get all the ammo and powder. Hopefully everything isn't sold out


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Got northern tags unfortunately but rather hunt than not,was hoping for north eastern but o well. Don't seem like a whole lot of public ground up there.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my first year with a muzzy tag and will be hunting the SE unit (Twelve Mile by Mayfield/Gunnison) but I also hope to get down to La Sal as well. Should be a good year and I'm excited as it is my first year. I did the Dedicated Hunter thing this year so I'm hunting Muzzy and Rifle (if needed). Good Luck.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Getting CLOSER!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

katorade said:


> Getting CLOSER!!!


 -*|*- -/O\- -/O\- (Yes those are the gayest things on there, but hey im excited) :lol:


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

8 days. Cant wait


----------



## CNTHNTR (Sep 9, 2009)

And on the seventh day god said."LET THERE BE SMOKE!!!"
I think I have the seven day itch or something like that. GOOD LUCK


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahah. I am going to have to miss opening morning.
Probably make it up for an afternoon attempt.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Leaving tomorrow. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

On my way out the door in just a few hours. Good luck fellow smokepolers!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Headed South tomorrow! Cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I do not have a muzzy tag this year for deer or elk. I got a rifle tag. Hopefully it was a wise choice.
I am however taking some good friends to my favorite spot. I have been watching 7 bucks for the last 3 weeks in there. 2 of the 3 have never shot at a deer. The other has killed a couple.
They are all small "field" bucks except for 1 dandy that i hope one of them connects on. I am almost as excited as they are to see them shoot their first deer. Pictures will follow in a couple days. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Going on top of tabby tomorrow. cant wait. I also have a cow tag that is calling my name


----------

